# [Heisec] Android-SMS-Abzocke erreicht deutsche Nutzer



## Newsfeed (13 Dezember 2011)

Ein Sicherheitsunternehmen hat erneut eine Reihe von Abzock-Apps im Android Market entdeckt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















Weiterlesen...


----------

